# 8 Month Old



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

I apologize for yet another thread. Onyx is now eight months old. Recently, I took him to a trainer at TOPS who also breeds German Shepherd Dog's. According to her(very experienced, for she breeds GSD's and TOPS trains the police GSD's on daily basis), Well.. Let me just quote what she said. "I do think he is purebred German Shepherd Dog. It is slimly possible that he is 3/4 German shepherd at the least, if he isn't purebred. His gait is very German shepherd, his legs and knees are very German shepherd, his head is extremely German shepherd, and everything else is very German shepherd. As I said, I am almost positive he is purebred, except that his back has a slight dip, and his chest is a little flat, but that is possible in German Shepherds, but he's overweight, which could be the reason. Also, his tail is a little short by about two vertebrae, except that, too, is possible in German Shepherds. Your vet is wrong.(The vet said he's mix because he's black...And because of so, his ears won't stand). There is a fair chance for his ears to go up, with help." The vet taped his ears before we saw the breeder. They were taped for two weeks, and once they were untaped, they flopped still. Now, his ears were taped by the vet again and it's been a week. How long should they stay taped? What is your opinion about Onyx's ears... Rate 1-10? 1-No chance of the ears standing, 10-certain they'll stand.... Thanks!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

You really need to post a better picture of him to get feedback.


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't know how, sorry. I don't have a URL picture of him, I'm on my iPod touch. I have pictures in my camera roll, but don't have a URL with pictures.


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

I suppose I'll make a website about Onyx and hope that can give a picture a URL...


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Just attach using the picture icon at the bottom of the reply page - I use an iPhone and attach pics from camera roll all the time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

But how do I attach it from my camera roll? None of my pictures have a URL.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I have an iPhone, I am using the PetGuide app. 

I push reply.
Then I push the picture icon.
My camera roll appears.
I choose a picture.
It attaches to my reply. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

Well I made a website for him, where there is a good picture. 
Onyx the German Shepherd Dog - Home


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

I had an all black shepherd. Onyx is a very handsome chap, but looks like a mix to me. Maybe lab? Or pit? And maybe someone can come correct me, but no shepherd pup I've ever had needed to have their ears taped to stand.

More pics?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I had a pb shepherd as a kid that had two soft ears, not even taping helped. 

This does look like a mix to me though, I'm no expert by any means though lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

e 
Here, I got that Petguide app xP


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's the funny thing. The picture with the pup on the white sheet is the picture that was used on his ad. The other picture is the day we got him, two days after that ad was posted on the site.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

Holy smokes, he's cute.

Looking more like a lab/shepherd to me.


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

How long do the ears need to stay taped? It's been atleast 2 weeks. Is there a way to tell if they are up without taking the tape off? And I am just confused. Some say he's mixed, others say he's purebred. A few weeks ago, he weighed 70 lbs. I tried to measure him yesterday, so it may be inaccurate due to him moving around, but he was 22-23 inches tall at the shoulder and around 25 inches tall at the top of his shoulder/neck area. How long do German shepherds grow for? His mother was 90lbs and his dad was 120. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

If he's part lab then he shouldn't grow anymore, because he already bigger than a lab and pitbull. He's massive. I may just call the person I got him from and have a serious talk, because I payed for a purebred, not a mix! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's closer pictures. I mean, everything seems shepherd to me. He may appear lab/pit because he is overweight, or so the vet and breeder said.

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

He is seriously a looker.

I can't answer the tape question. I got my dog when she was 4 months and her ears were completely up (she is 5 months now). How long ago did you have them taped?

My last shepherd's ears were totally up, if I remember correctly, around 6 months.


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

What do you mean by looker? And I don't remember the exact day, but it was on a Monday or Friday. They've been taped for atleast 2 weeks, maybe 3 at the most. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

This is the 2nd taping. They were taped the same way for 2 weeks a while back. Once the first set came off, there was an improvement. Both ears were pointed out like wings, but before, one ear was like a lab. Also, after the first taping, his ears stood straight up on there own; they just crept up time to time whenever he was eager, focused, interested in something or excited. We took the tape off and let his ears rest for a week, then got them retaped. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

OnyxGSD said:


> What do you mean by looker?


I mean he's good-looking.


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

Ah. Just took the toe off of his ears, and another improvement! They're going to be retaped again on Monday... I'm hopeful now.






they stayed like that for 60 seconds straight! New record!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

Tape** 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

Tape*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

